# AOL -- Your Opinion



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi All,

I was just posting on the AOL/Verizon thread in e-mail and browsers and I thought I might start this thread so people can voice their opinions about AOL service.

Discuss,
Simon 

Note to Moderators: Feel free to delete and direct me to another thread if needed.


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Want my opinion. 
RUN RUN AND DONT LOOK BACK.

AOL IS EVIL.

Want to know why i joined TSG? I found this post through google:
http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/251607-why-you-hate-aol.html?highlight=hate+aol

I got AOL and wanted to leave after 1 week. Unfortunatly they wouldnt let me got for 12 months.

Problems with AOL:

Intermitent Conection
You have to use their software to sign in
AOL software infects you computer and it is near impossible to get rid of, I still have their AOL Antispyware listed in the services on my pc
Their customer service (Once you get through) is useless and they keep trying to sell you stuff.
AOL browser is annoying.
AOL Dialer decides to disconect of its own accord.
Waste of money
Takes up space
Software slows down your computer
The "Welcome" and "You have mail" stuff
Spam
They tried to charge TSG to send mail to members with AOL email.
The free AOL CD's are an enviromental disastor.

I think ive nearly covered everything. Ill post the rest later. lol


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

AOL is junk...... simply JUNK horrible emal programs, antimalware they are JUNK


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

SouthParkXP101 said:


> AOL is junk...... simply JUNK horrible emal programs, antimalware they are JUNK


I'm right along with you there. I temporarily had it installed on my PC because I was moving yet uninstalling it was a pain and the tech support was even worse. Never again!

-Simon


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Got AOHell installed. Yes, I know about AOL and all that.

Fortunately though, I've been able to keep it under control...(Wasn't easy though, since it is so insidious.)

And AOL's decided not to let me use dial-up til I switch to some plan of theirs that allows me to.

Errr....dial-up? No thanks. Their plans are ridiculous and they charge too much even if you've got a set plan.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

dungeonguard said:


> I'm right along with you there. I temporarily had it installed on my PC because I was moving yet uninstalling it was a pain and the tech support was even worse. Never again!
> 
> -Simon


 ive helped dozens with AOL and we allways remove it....... one way or another


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

I am still getting crap from AOL off of my harddrive. When I uninstalled it, the free Mkafee Firewall didn't uninstall all the way, and wouldn't letme online. Took a while to disable it. actually, I had to download Firefox until I could disable it enough to use my Explorer browser. What a pain. 

Then they kept trying to charge me for service, so I had to tell my CC co. every month to take the charges off, and finally started to yell at the CC co. for letting them charge me, especially after sending the info. they required that I was really discontinued....also I sent them articles on lawsuits against AOL for overcharging.

So i am not happy with them.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

AOL is a load of {deleted}!! :down: 
A OS--a Browser -- a legit Provider -- is all needed .
No need for AOL software. >f


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

they were the first on the sceen so there been around the longest.


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

LitomoSilver said:


> Got AOHell installed. Yes, I know about AOL and all that.
> 
> Fortunately though, I've been able to keep it under control...(Wasn't easy though, since it is so insidious.)
> 
> ...


When i sarted my 12 months of AOHell i was able to use dial-up when my broadband wanst working (which was frequnetly) Then a couple of months in they decided to change the contract and said i had to _Upgrade!_ to get dial up! Surely thats a step in the wrong direction.


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

Why would you have to upgrade to basically get horrible software????


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Look what ive started:

http://forums.techguy.org/site-comm...cky-networking-warning-about.html#post4415385


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

firestormer said:


> Want my opinion.
> RUN RUN AND DONT LOOK BACK.
> 
> AOL IS EVIL.
> ...


Exact same reason I found TSG too. 

AOL sucks.

Don't do it! Don't turn to the dark side!!!


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

firestormer said:


> Look what ive started:
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/site-comm...cky-networking-warning-about.html#post4415385


Hehehe...I like that!


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

LitomoSilver said:


> Hehehe...I like that!


Well in that case post a relpy on it to get a pertition going lol.

_
Friends, Romans, Countyman; Lend me your ears,
If we stand united we can defeat AOL once and for all!_


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

firestormer said:


> Well in that case post a relpy on it to get a pertition going lol.
> 
> _
> Friends, Romans, Countyman; Lend me your ears,
> If we stand united we can defeat AOL once and for all!_


Hmm...alright, ya got it, General!


----------

